# Enter Network Password - Outlook 2007



## Dianekm (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi. That wretched message 'Enter Network Password" has reappeared on my computer. It was a problem for some time on my old computer with XP and Office 2003. However, this is a new computer with Vista and Outlook 2007 installed. It only appeared a few days ago when I entered two more email accounts via Tools/Account Settings etc. I have checked and rechecked that they are entered correctly, but still the message appears. Any help would be wonderful as it's slowly driving me mad!
Thanks.
Regards, Diane


----------



## clyde123 (Apr 10, 2008)

"Network password" is Microsoft's terminology for "email account password". So it's definitely not liking the password you've put in for the new email account.
What happens when you click Check Settings in the Outlook account setup ? Does it either send or receive or neither ?
Don't forget some hosts require Authentication, and some don't. Do you have the right tick or untick there ?
Also, have you setup this same email account on another computer ? If so, did it work there ?
Also, for "username" : some hosts require you to use just the bit before the @, while some require you use all including the bit after.


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Tell us what type of e-mail address you have besides your original one...
I am assuming your first e-mail address is either one which you got from ISP provider or it is related to your job... And the new one you have entered is Hotmail right???
Did you mark the check-box right under box where you have entered the password???

Keep us posted...


----------



## Dianekm (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi. Thank you both for your messages. 
The password is the one the ISP assigned. The other two emails are names/alias's and still with our ISP account, not Hotmail. As I understand it, they all arrive via the default email address. We use them to personalise our emails for business. I have just tested them again and it wont send or receive, although all the ticks are in the correct boxes and all three accounts work properly if I use them via Yahoo/Xtra webmail. 
It was set up on another computer and worked ok for a long time, then the network password message started appearing there too.
I have ensured that the settings are all correct and, yes, our ISP requires just the name prior to the @, so that is all in place too.
Any other suggestions will be greatfully received. Obviously I am not doing something right.
Thanks. Regards, Diane


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

I think you didn't entered IP addresses of ISP Web Servers properly...
Go to account settings and check what message you get when you test accounts...
Do you get error message about POP3 or SMTP server???
Basically, you need to enter under incoming (POP3) and outgoing (SMTP) mail server proper ISP addresses...
Call ISP and ask them to tell you either IP address or name address of their Web servers...
This should work...


----------



## clyde123 (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi Dianekm, I see you mention "aliases". Normally an alias is not an actual email account, although it is an email address.
So it's possible that you cannot use those aliases to setup as accounts, and you cannot send as that name.
Although others can send messages to those aliases, but they convert to your "real" email address, if you know what I mean.
I think you need to clarify with your ISP.


----------



## Dianekm (Nov 6, 2009)

Hio Clyde. Yes you are correct. As far as I am aware they have always been aliases on our 'real' email account, but I have always been able to send in those names and others can reply to them, but they obviously arrive via our 'real' email address which is the default. In the past I have been able to set these up and use them for sending too. Just doesnt seem to work this time. In reply to the previous poster, yes I have entered all the relevant information required correctly.
As I said, the weird thing is if I go to our ISP's webmail site, then I can use the email addresses no problem.
Its looking as though I will have to phone the ISP :-( A morning wasted on the phone!
Thanks for your help 
Regards,
Diane


----------



## godsendjk (Aug 11, 2009)

Please check the below link and see if it helps:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/956531

(**,).


----------



## Dianekm (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi godsendjk. Thanks for that. I have looked at the link, but cannot understand which option I should be looking at under No. 7? Firstly "Account Domain or non Domain" What does that mean I wonder. Then 'Prompt for user credentials and connect to Microsoft Exchange" or Connect to Microsoft Exchange without prompting"
I guess by Microsoft Exchange it means when it sends my emails via Microsoft Outlook to my ISP? 
I dont want to be prompted for a user name and password on my computer every time I access emails via Outlook. However, obviously need to keep the password in place when accessing my mail through the webmail. Although I imagine that would not change as it is not a hotmail account. I could go through all the options under No. 7 on that link, but it would be great if you knew what I should be looking for. Believe me, your help is great and much appreciated. I apologise for the delay in responding, but I live in New Zealand so we have that time delay. Thanks once agian. Cheers, Diane


----------



## godsendjk (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi Dianekm,

Change the "UseWindowsUserCredentials" value to 0 and apply the "Hotfix" as provided in the below link:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/957909/

I sincerely hope this will work(**,).

If tat doesn't work, it would be a "thinker" for me also....


----------



## Dianekm (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi godsendjk
Thank you for your response to my problem. Unfortunately I was unable to get back to you due to a computer crash (not due to the above problem). Today I have done what you suggested and went to the Microsoft website. There was no RPC key, so I followed those steps and when I got to the Value data box, I typed in the value 0 as you suggested. After exiting, just for good measure I then restarted my computer. After a short feeling of excitement that the problem had been fixed, it came back! When looking at the hotfix, could you tell me what would happenif, when setting the UseWindowsUserCredentials, I inserted a different value? If you can help any more I would very much appreciate it. 
In the meantime, as its almost 2010, may I wish you a Very Happy and Healthy New Years.
Thanks,
Kind regards, Diane


----------



## Dianekm (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi. If anyone else has any ideas, these would also be gratefully received  Thanks. Diane


----------



## hyannisjohn (Dec 7, 2010)

I have had on ongoing battle with these symptoms (with Outlook 2007 and Vista). My outlook requests the "network password" (email password), and most of the time acts as if my entry didn't happen (I get a new dialog box asking again). In my case, my outlook is definitely NOT successfully logging in to the mail service. I use email accounts from both my telephone/internet provider as well as mail from my own website (separate ISP). While establishing a new profile has temporarily got rid of the problem, it seems to return after some period of time (no pattern i can determine for this). I have tried at least 4 or 5 promising looking solutions (registry edits, etc) without success over I think it is 2 years now this has affected me. The new profile routine is painful in that certain settings get left behind (can't remember which ones for sure, but I think Rules is the big one for me). Today, after reading your thread, I just went in and deleted, then reentered my accounts. This appears to have worked to stop the symptoms, but i realize i have not likely solved the problem. In the Accounts screen (before i removed it), I noticed that the password field was blank. Next time i get a Network Password Required dialog box, I'll try adding the password there rather than in the dialog box.
If misery loves company, I hope my message will bring you some strange comfort.


----------

